# Hand numbness not going away



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2017)

Hi all,

Changed my handlebars a few days back, noticed numbness on the trainer on Sunday in the right side of my right hand...noticed on the turbo on Sunday and it's not going away.

Trainer on Sunday 1.5hrs, and Monday 1.75hrs, long road ride Tuesday 4.5hrs, Trainer last night 1.25hrs and I'm sitting here with pins and needles some eleven hours after getting off the turbo...

So two questions, what's wrong with the new set up, and what damage have I done to myself?

The bars are set up with the same reach, maybe 10mm narrower, and the grips are slightly flared which I'm going to correct (didn't sand the bars before installing the shifters).

Ta


----------



## huwsparky (23 Mar 2017)

Go and ask the guy who fitted you to your bike.


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Changed my handlebars a few days back, noticed numbness on the trainer on Sunday in the right side of my right hand...noticed on the turbo on Sunday and it's not going away.
> 
> ...


I can't suggest a direct solution but can tell you that...as you already know...your fit is not correct.

As for the ling term damage. Ibrode for about 6 hours with some friends last summer and one of them suffered agonising carpal tunnel or numb little fingers.

His numbenes continued for about 14 days before it subsided.

I get the same in my left foot oddly, when riding a distance on my SPD's (not the spd sl's).

How much weight do you place on your hands, they should hang loose when riding on the flat with some but not too much weight (so I am told)


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2017)

jonny jeez said:


> I can't suggest a direct solution but can tell you that...as you already know...your fit is not correct.
> 
> As for the ling term damage. Ibrode for about 6 hours with some friends last summer and one of them suffered agonising carpal tunnel or numb little fingers.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I wondered if any specific factor I could focus in on.

Just ran for 50 minutes, and still numb.

I made a few changes and checked them against the Zinn measurements, my fitter had already dropped the bars one spacer. Seemed to make no difference in comfort.

Handlebar reach and drop are the same.
Grip reach the same, grip drop 15mm lower than pre spacer removal.
Grip width 10mm smaller, although the shifters have flared out as I mentioned
Bar reach, the same.

I don't think my weight balance has changed, my focus is staying with my sitbones on the wings of the saddle with a little time on the drops for variety or sitting up on the recoveries.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2017)

If it matters, the handlebar dimensions are slightly different.

Diameter 31.8 -> 31.8
Reach 72 -> 75
Drop 120-> 123
Size 420 -> 400

I also replaced the saddle with the same model (Selle italia X1) which turned out to have slightly different dimensions (taller) so I've compensated to get the same saddle height and saddle to bar distance.


----------



## Broadside (23 Mar 2017)

You might have bruised some nerves, it could take a while to heal. 

Have you changed bar tape recently? I changed nice comfy cork tape on my bike to some Fizik thinner stuff and now get tingly or numb hands. I know the answer is to swap back but I just haven't done it yet.


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> If it matters, the handlebar dimensions are slightly different.
> 
> Diameter 31.8 -> 31.8
> Reach 72 -> 75
> ...


Sorry, I can't help with a specific, fit related cure.

All I can offer is hope. I ride a few bikes and find that the twoni ride least, make me ache and groan the day after, whereas my main ride doesn't.

It could be just a temporary shock to the adjustments. Can you take a break to allow the numbness to fade, then try again.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2017)

A break from training? Now I know you're crazy 

I'm on the bike again in two hours!


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2017)

huwsparky said:


> Go and ask the guy who fitted you to your bike.


He's hard to get hold of but I have left him a message.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2017)

Broadside said:


> You might have bruised some nerves, it could take a while to heal.
> 
> Have you changed bar tape recently? I changed nice comfy cork tape on my bike to some Fizik thinner stuff and now get tingly or numb hands. I know the answer is to swap back but I just haven't done it yet.



Fresh cork tape, but a new brand.


----------



## Broadside (23 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Fresh cork tape, but a new brand.



So that is one possibility, but it's also warmer so are you wearing thinner gloves?

It could obviously be fit related but I would be looking at padding and protection at the contact point first.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2017)

Broadside said:


> So that is one possibility, but it's also warmer so are you wearing thinner gloves?
> 
> It could obviously be fit related but I would be looking at padding and protection at the contact point first.



Hmm. I don't wear gloves on the trainer. I've been on it 3-4 times a week since January 1st without problems.

Coincidentally a new pair of fingerless gloves arrived in the post today.

I'll mull that over, cheers.


----------



## Tollers (23 Mar 2017)

Got to ask. Are the brifters both precisely leveled on the bars? I changed over my bars a few days back and first ride was agony in my left hand. It turns out that that shifter was marginally lower than the right. I couldn't tell by eye, but marking and spirit level helped.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2017)

Tollers said:


> Got to ask. Are the brifters both precisely leveled on the bars? I changed over my bars a few days back and first ride was agony in my left hand. It turns out that that shifter was marginally lower than the right. I couldn't tell by eye, but marking and spirit level helped.


I can check.

To be clear, it's comfortable to ride, no pain, feels to me the same as before the changes. In fact maybe even better - I'd usually get some lower back discomfort after riding 4.5hrs but I didn't.


----------



## Tollers (23 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I can check.
> 
> To be clear, it's comfortable to ride, no pain, feels to me the same as before the changes. In fact maybe even better - I'd usually get some lower back discomfort after riding 4.5hrs but I didn't.



Can't hurt to check. I'm guessing you spend most of the time on the hoods? Sounds like your set-up is almost there. In the meantime, turmeric tea is a good anti-inflamatory that can help with nerves and numbness.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2017)

Tollers said:


> Can't hurt to check. I'm guessing you spend most of the time on the hoods? Sounds like your set-up is almost there. In the meantime, turmeric tea is a good anti-inflamatory that can help with nerves and numbness.



Anti inflammatories for numbness? I've not heard that before.

Maybe I should've finished that MSc in Neuroscience after all.


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2017)

Problem with neck? Nothing to do with hands?


----------



## Tollers (23 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Anti inflammatories for numbness? I've not heard that before.
> 
> Maybe I should've finished that MSc in Neuroscience after all.


I prescribe Turmeric for all life's ills. Any excuse for a curry.


----------



## Celticdog (23 Mar 2017)

carpal tunnel syndrome anyone? Get some splints, you can still ride with them.


----------



## suzeworld (11 May 2017)

Celticdog said:


> carpal tunnel syndrome anyone? Get some splints, you can still ride with them.



You ride with the splints on? 
The specialist I am seeing says they are for sleeping in only 
When I tried to ride with them on I found it really awkward and took them off pretty quickly ..


----------



## PK99 (12 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Anti inflammatories for numbness? I've not heard that before.
> 
> Maybe I should've finished that MSc in Neuroscience after all.



If the numbness is Carpal tunnel syndrome NSAIDs are the first treatment option


----------



## Drago (12 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Anti inflammatories for numbness? I've not heard that before.
> 
> Maybe I should've finished that MSc in Neuroscience after all.



It certain circumstances it can reduce swelling and thus place less pressure on nerves. They tried it in my meccanno elbow, butnit didn't work and I'm left with two permanently numb fingers.


----------



## cubey (12 May 2017)

You need to rest for a week or so.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2017)

cubey said:


> You need to rest for a week or so.


The OP last posted about this in March...maybe it's already better @Tin Pot


----------



## cubey (12 May 2017)




----------



## Tin Pot (12 May 2017)

Thanks for the revival...



vickster said:


> The OP last posted about this in March...maybe it's already better @Tin Pot



Sadly not! 

It hasn't got worse but I can't say whether it's getting better or if I've just gotten used to it. Still a lack of sensation but I'd say more like pins and needles now.

I'm using tribars mostly now, and my roadie that caused it I've rewrapped thinner and bought new gloves, and adjusted the seat which had slipped, and raised the handlebars...with all that it hasn't caused any further numbness.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2017)

Did you see a physio?
If not, there are a couple of v good cycling focussed ones in SW London


----------



## Tin Pot (12 May 2017)

vickster said:


> Did you see a physio?
> If not, there are a couple of v good cycling focussed ones in SW London



Nah. Feel like I'm swamped with a to do list like the encyclopaedia brittanica.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Nah. Feel like I'm swamped with a to do list like the encyclopaedia brittanica.


Hopefully it's not permanent, I'll PM you the details to file in the appendix


----------



## Tin Pot (12 May 2017)

vickster said:


> Hopefully it's not permanent, I'll PM you the details to file in the appendix




I neee to get my son to a physio first, no idea when the nhs referal will pan out, so I might reach out on his behalf


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Jun 2017)

Minor update.

Three months later, the numbness has nearly gone. I rarely use the bike I damaged the nerve on, but the adjustments I made to it I think were good. I'm riding almost entirely on a tri bike, so weight never really on the hands in any position.


----------

